# XMAS BETTER LATE THAT NEVER...



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Welp this years xmas kinda sucked no trains at all!!!!!! anyway my new girlfreind bought me under wear and t shirts whats up with that????? i bought her gold earings...that wasnt a fair trade but she does walk by the tv from time to time with a thong on so i guess all is even.. he he he... i met up with my nephew yesterday to exchange xmas presents as i havent seen him since thanksgiving. we talk at great lengths about trains and what was going on in the hobby he told me his pacific was acting up when pulling 11 heavyweights so i told him i would get him a loco for xmas that would pull it... i bought him a hudson and he paid for these for me... now all i need to do is get new motor blocks for them from usa and we will be all set... when converted they will be a ABBA set for my 20 cars passenger set








Nick


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

new motor blocks???









-Brian


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Make a mental note of what she bought you and what you bought her..... It is a 'get out of jail free' card. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/postid/67758/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Craig


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 01/06/2009 3:07 PM
Make a mental note of what she bought you and what you bought her..... It is a 'get out of jail free' card. 
Craig 





Diamond earrings maybe but just gold ones aint gonna do it.


-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01/06/2009 3:20 PM
Posted By sheepdog on 01/06/2009 3:07 PM
Make a mental note of what she bought you and what you bought her..... It is a 'get out of jail free' card. 
Craig 





Diamond earrings maybe but just gold ones aint gonna do it.


-Brian 




Shes new, i cant buy her diamonds yet, then shell want to move in, besides she bought me tiddy whiteys whats up with that..............
Nick


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/06/2009 6:44 PM

Shes new, i cant buy her diamonds yet, then shell want to move in, besides she bought me tiddy whiteys whats up with that..............
Nick





Maybe she's saying she can't stand your old, holey, gray underwear.










-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01/06/2009 7:29 PM
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/06/2009 6:44 PM

Shes new, i cant buy her diamonds yet, then shell want to move in, besides she bought me tiddy whiteys whats up with that..............
Nick





Maybe she's saying she can't stand your old, holey, gray underwear.










-Brian 











What the ones with the skidders on them HE HE HE








Nick


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Why do you need to put USA motor blocks in the AC E-8's?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I want to know too. I have 2 E8's and after putting in the equivalent of the 3 weights they were designed for, they run great. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot I asked that. Luv my E-8 as is, too! 

-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you add any weight yet? 

I needed it, 3.4% grade, USAT streamliners, heavy train, and it could use ball bearings. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/06/2009 9:08 PM
Did you add any weight yet? 

I needed it, 3.4% grade, USAT streamliners, heavy train, and it could use ball bearings. 

Regards, Greg




Haven't had to yet. I'm just running the E-8 with 3 smoothside cars and sometimes a head end battery TE boxcar when its running on battery power. No problems running up my 3% grade as is. I might need to if Aristo ever comes out with that Diner car and interior upgrade kits







. 


-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm running 5 USAT cars, and SS rail, very slippery as compared to brass or aluminum. 6 pounds in each unit... did it with lead shot and glue in fuel tank... worked great, and you can't get the lead weights anymore from Aristo. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

What brand Hudson did you buy, Sound?

Did you receive 2 OR 6 engines, I see 6 boxes?

They sell for round $270 apiece, times 6, WOW thats alot to buy at 1 time.

Thats some serious money.


P.S. The train pictures are real nice ,BUT ,any pictures of your girlfriend in her NEW thong?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT Hudson, I think it's the only sparkie made... 

He bought 6 because he needs B units, which take 2 A units to make (bash). 

He's serious, I can confirm that... 

I don't think he shares Dave... forget the thong (Or Larry O. may show up in the Aristo speedo!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg,

On the Hudson

LGB made a sound one years ago, and MTH makes one also.

Why doesn't he make part of a "B" unit, like Marty made?

Cut off the cab & styrene the rest.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01/06/2009 8:30 PM
Why do you need to put USA motor blocks in the AC E-8's?

After haveing a bunch of 1st and 2nd run sd-45 and a few dash -9 have a loud growling noise and the wheels loosen up on the block, i decided to install a few used usa blocks i had into a dash9 and a sd-45 and they work out well.they pull the same i just had to make the usa bricks not swivel easy enough.. last night i had a chance to test one of the NYC E-8s in the garage for a half hour and i was surprised by the way it ran and sounded... seemed to run smooth, no noise so i will test the rest of them and if they all perform the same i will keep them as is .. aristo must have done something to 
improve these blocks, cause they run so much better than my other 3 axle aristo engines..all in all i wasnt exspecting to be as plaese with these as i am, detail is great and all in all a great loco







to aristo..
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/06/2009 9:08 PM
Did you add any weight yet? 

I needed it, 3.4% grade, USAT streamliners, heavy train, and it could use ball bearings. 

Regards, Greg


Greg,
No i havent yet added weight but i have a whole box of those lead dash 9 weights i think the'll work in this loco. i will do a pull test 1st with 4 locos and see if they can pull the 20 passeger cars safely, if not i will add weight as needed these when complete will only pull this passenger train so i will tune them for that..
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dave H on 01/06/2009 10:14 PM
What brand Hudson did you buy, Sound?

Did you receive 2 OR 6 engines, I see 6 boxes?

They sell for round $270 apiece, times 6, WOW thats alot to buy at 1 time.

Thats some serious money.


P.S. The train pictures are real nice ,BUT ,any pictures of your girlfriend in her NEW thong?





The hudson was a USA version with sound. thats my hudson of choice... P.S.no thong pictures yet








heres a video of one of my hudsons just love this loco...
Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

That's going to be one nice consist when you get it all finished.







Are you going to pull the NYC heavyweight set or are you going with USAT cars?

I'm very encouraged to hear the first couple of Es sound like they are running right and smooth. If you find all six do then they may have acutally implemented the change in assembly proceedures which would be good news for all. They may never run quite as quiet as the USA, but when operating as intended they perform good. If you have trouble with any of them and can't get them sorted out, I'll be glad to work on smoothing them out for you.

Keep us posted on how they turn out. 


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ray,*
*these will be used with the smoothed sides along with my abbb f-3 set, im not sure but i dont think the e-8's or the f-3's ever pulled heavyweights... aleast on the NYC. i have the husdons for the heavyweights witch will also do double duty sometimes pulling the smooth sides cause i just cant get enough of those fantastic hudsons.. love emm to death...thanks for offering to straighen out any quality problems with the motor blocks should any arrise







also thanks for the tip on that book you told me to get, i received it today and it has every piece of info i ever needed to know in it about the husdons {thoroughbreds} {the most famous class of locomotives in the world, NYC hudson} by Alvin F Staufer... 70.00 bucks but well worth it ..* *Nick..*


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

WhooooWeeeeee!! That Hudson sure does run smooooth!!

WOW that's some serious presents..all those E8's and Hudson for the nephew...you have a single sister?? hehehehehe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuck, E-8s mine,hudson for nephew... he he he...


----------

